# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения >  Новости Беларуси

## Анатолий Валерьевич

Посоветуйте проверенный сайт на котором можно почитать свежие Беларуские новости.

----------


## Аркадий

Я бы вам посоветовал такого рода сайт искать через интернет поисковики яндекса или гугла.

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

Я тоже долгое время искал нормальный информативный сайт на котором можно почитать свежие Беларуские новости и мне знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на http://baranovichi24.by там и узнаю все необходимое.

----------

